# white perch



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

What is generally the easiest/most productive way to catch white perch?

types of lures?
natural baits?


----------



## odagled2004 (May 20, 2010)

I use Bear Paw circle hooks from sizes 2 - 2/O on a hi-low rig using bloodworms or grass shrimp. They hook themselves so just sit back and relax. I can't speak on lures, but I believe a member on here by the name of Woody is an expert on that topic. Search through the forums and I'm sure you'll find some info.


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

A small beetle spin type spinner with a 2 or 3" Gulp shrimp on a 1/8-1/4 oz jig head.


----------



## the pyromaniac (Oct 9, 2011)

That's one species I need to catch...


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Depends on how you want to fish;Shad Darts,Spinners,and other small Jigs are good worked around Grass or Hard Structure(Shallow Oysterbars,Rocks,Pillings);but if you like to baitfish the best was is to toss a Bottom Rig with #2 Bear Paw Circle Hooks baited with some freshly caught Grass Shrimp next to a Pier or Bridge Pilling.You'll also catch Stripers doing this too.Gulp Minnows in a 1"size is a killer White Perch bait on leadheads too.


----------



## CVILLEFISHERR (Feb 28, 2008)

Be careful usin trebles if there aggressive. They'll take all 3 hooks down making it a bigg pain to get off. Watchin youtube vids the road runners are deadly. Woodys feather spinners are good same with the glo jig hooked to a bobber. White perch love when ya jig lures it entices them and they usually hit super hard compared to not workin the jig at all. Shad darts or hand tied marabou jigs with some flash work pretty well also. Throw a lure with flash under a pier and ur almost sure to hook up.


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

This time of year, where I fish, I like a larger size hook.
The small bait stealers are more aggressive, and will wear you out if you catch everything that bites.
I like to use hook size to cull through the littler ones.
I get as big a hook that comes with a 1/8-1/4 oz jig.


----------



## stevestegman (Sep 2, 2010)

Ditto on the bottom rigs, hook sizes, and live bait. I've also had great luck w/ razor clams and they're a little cheaper than a dozen bloodworms. Best places are UNDER the piers, especially during the day. The perch seem to like caves.


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

I think it is the shade they crave.
Fallen trees, logs, brush overhanging the shore line will hold fish.
Even better if a slight current is flowing past the cover.


----------



## zam (Jun 16, 2004)

I never use bait to catch white perch except in the spring when they're spawning or when I need to cast far from shore, you can usually catch a better grade of fish with lures, from shore I usually like casting spinnerbaits ( basically the same ones I use for Bass and yellow perch), from my boat I like using medal jigs like stingsilvers, lately with all the little Rockfish around, I have been using larger lures like hopkins spoons, the little Rock are more likely to avoid them but the perch with still hit them


----------



## greasemonkey54 (May 12, 2010)

I have never fished for perch past the spring run but in that time they are super aggressive and a blast to catch. Like said above by others, I prefer to catch them on lures. Mr Twisters are my go to lure for them but most anything that moves past them will get a strike.


----------



## zam (Jun 16, 2004)

Heres a video of me jigging for White perch the other day, its not a great video but I figured I'd post it since this topic is about white perch, I actually already had a full cooler of perch between 10-12" before I thought about video taping, I never think about taping when the fishing is hot


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

larger wp will hit peeler crab. for $2.50 you can get 10-12 baits from 1 crab and maybe a bonus striper too


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

For me they are fun for about 15 mins. I just prefer serious pullage. Buta they are cool for awhile


----------



## MdCrappie (Mar 26, 2010)

*Balanced Jigging combo*



zam said:


> Heres a video of me jigging for White perch the other day,


Zam - What rod is that you're using? Looks like about 6'6", but looks like the outfit is balanced really good. The jigging looks effortless. Is it a Daiwa? or Shimano (model # also if you don't mind) 4000 series reel?

Thanks


----------



## zam (Jun 16, 2004)

MdCrappie said:


> Zam - What rod is that you're using? Looks like about 6'6", but looks like the outfit is balanced really good. The jigging looks effortless. Is it a Daiwa? or Shimano (model # also if you don't mind) 4000 series reel?
> 
> Thanks


Thats actually a Shimano trevela 6'3 and Shimano symetre 4000 reel, Its what I usually use jigging heavy medal for Rock, its more then I need for the perch but I got a snag and lost my lure on my lighter rod, so I just picked that one up since it already had a lure on it. I actually think I catch more perch with that rod because its not as flimsy, I can set the hook faster


----------



## MdCrappie (Mar 26, 2010)

zam said:


> Thats actually a Shimano trevela 6'3 and Shimano symetre 4000 reel, Its what I usually use jigging heavy medal for Rock, its more then I need for the perch but I got a snag and lost my lure on my lighter rod, so I just picked that one up since it already had a lure on it. I actually think I catch more perch with that rod because its not as flimsy, I can set the hook faster


Thanks - I figured it was a trevela or a Steez judging by the split grip hypalon handle. I been using the 6'3"m xf st croix avid for jigging both perch and rock. Love the action but just looking for something a tad stiffer without adding weight.




Tracker16 said:


> For me they are fun for about 15 mins. I just prefer serious pullage. Buta they are cool for awhile


Tracker - when you get a 10" and a 12" on the same cast they fight pretty good.


----------



## MdCrappie (Mar 26, 2010)

zam said:


> Thats actually a Shimano trevela 6'3


The Medium or MH rod?


----------



## zam (Jun 16, 2004)

Thats a MH, I wanted a medium but thats all westmarine had, the MH is really overkill but its still light weight, It can come in handy if you hook something big like a skate or a crabpot


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

Zam, you need to talk a little to keep it interesting. other than that good video Thanks


----------



## zam (Jun 16, 2004)

Tracker16 said:


> Zam, you need to talk a little to keep it interesting. other than that good video Thanks


I usually do talk some on my videos but this time I decided to not say anything. When I do talk I feel like im searching for something to say


----------

